# Brawler Whirled



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Since I got a few PMs about my avatar and Siggy asking if those gnolls are from a real game. Yes they are all from a real game that is in its beta stages.

Brawler Whirled

A side scrolling crawl-n-brawl game involving swords, bows, hammers, gnolls, and cuteness.

Currently its set that the mouse is to move by clicking and the A, S, and D keys are to attack, guard, and heavy attack. Which is something were trying to change to the arrow keys to move instead, but I believe the creator choose mouse first since it is still in the beta stages.

Sadly no you dont play the Gnolls TwT you gotta hurt the cute lil fellas


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

i.... i cant do this... i just cant beat the crap out of these cute guys ._.


----------



## Sernion (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Sadly no you dont play the Gnolls


Greaaaaaat.. All of sudden, I don't want to try playing anymore.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Sernion said:


> Greaaaaaat.. All of sudden, I don't want to try playing anymore.


currently the creator is concidering allowing players to play as a Gnoll but still against them


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

CaptainCool said:


> i.... i cant do this... i just cant beat the crap out of these cute guys ._.


you cant beat up something that is evil made cute =3 hence why they sit in mah signature.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2008)

*vomits*

I'm getting sick of these generic games. Heck, the design of the gnolls scream of Kobold of Ragnarok Online.


----------



## CaptainCool (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *vomits*
> 
> I'm getting sick of these generic games. Heck, the design of the gnolls scream of Kobold of Ragnarok Online.



yeah, its kinda generic, thats true...
but the similarity to the RO goblins (the blue one looks just like it, its just a lil bigger^^) isnt really a bad thing, i liked them in ragnarok, too^^


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *vomits*
> 
> I'm getting sick of these generic games. Heck, the design of the gnolls scream of Kobold of Ragnarok Online.


congrats, you may GTFO cause somewhere along the lines every game is generic =3


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

I want to hug them all D:


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> you cant beat up something that is evil made cute =3 hence why they sit in mah signature.


when there aren't any muscle furs in a game, it's shit for Wolfox


----------



## Zanzer (Dec 10, 2008)

*huggles the gnoll* CUTEEEEEEE


----------



## Sernion (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> *vomits*
> 
> I'm getting sick of these generic games. Heck, the design of the gnolls scream of Kobold of Ragnarok Online.


I thought the design was somewhat familiar.. But as someone who liked and art style of Ragnarok Online, I don't really care.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Zanzer said:


> I want to hug them all D:


want me to send you a copy of my Gnolls in my siggy to ya, I do have the idividial pics of them that I could just resize.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Sernion said:


> I thought the design was somewhat familiar.. But as someone who liked and art style of Ragnarok Online, I don't really care.


actually that was the influence on the Gnoll design, yes they look more than Kobolds than Gnoll, but still its cute either way.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

Cheesewulf said:


> when there aren't any muscle furs in a game, it's shit for Wolfox


from what I see from his response then yes thats true, or its an Jap only game.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> actually that was the influence on the Gnoll design, yes they look more than Kobolds than Gnoll, but still its cute either way.


fact is, they look much better (and cuter) than those in WoW


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 10, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> congrats, you may GTFO cause somewhere along the lines every game is generic =3



There's a difference with generic-look-but-executes-perfectly (Valkyrie Profile 2) and generic-through-and-through.



Cheesewulf said:


> when there aren't any muscle furs in a game, it's shit for Wolfox



Oh my god, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom has no musclefurs - I SHOULD NOT ANTICIPATE THEM!

As well as Wild Arms series...

And Valkyrie Profile 2...

etc.


----------



## Kuekuatsheu (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Oh my god, Tatsunoko vs. Capcom has no musclefurs - I SHOULD NOT ANTICIPATE THEM!
> 
> As well as Wild Arms series...
> 
> ...


YOU SHOULD NOT OR YOU'LL FEEL BAD!


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 10, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> There's a difference with generic-look-but-executes-perfectly (Valkyrie Profile 2) and generic-through-and-through.
> 
> 
> etc.


KEY WORD, GENERIC =3
like how anything dealing with Capcom vs is generic

Capcom: WE WILL FIGHT ANYONE IN A VS GAME


----------



## Soren Tylus (Dec 10, 2008)

I just played it a few days ago and it was good.  Couldn't play it again because I couldn't force myself to beat up those poor things.  Make the player furry and the enemies hyooman and I'll jump in, no questions asked.

Good, but needs a bit of improvement.  Clicking to move needed time to get accustomed to, attacks didn't always register, and fighting furs...  otherwise the game play is good.  Like to play with some of you if they make a furry player...


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> KEY WORD, GENERIC =3
> like how anything dealing with Capcom vs is generic
> 
> Capcom: WE WILL FIGHT ANYONE IN A VS GAME



But executed with awesome.

Can't say the same when playing the demo. Felt like another SK MMORPG.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 11, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> But executed with awesome.
> 
> Can't say the same when playing the demo. Felt like another SK MMORPG.


and the new Capcom Vs they just revamp a combat system so to me its just another Capcom vs.

then again its still a demo, nothing is perfect, and the full name of the game is Kawaii Brawler Whirld hence why the gnolls look like Kobolds from RO


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 11, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> and the new Capcom Vs they just revamp a combat system so to me its just another Capcom vs.
> 
> then again its still a demo, nothing is perfect, and the full name of the game is *Kawaii* Brawler Whirld hence why the gnolls look like Kobolds from RO



Ah well this seals the deal that I won't be getting it.

No, not because of the weaboo name, but because of the idea itself.


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 11, 2008)

FFFFFFFFFFF go hug some muscle things and drown in ... anxiety or something.


----------



## Skittle (Dec 11, 2008)

DnD gnolls still win. *isn't biased by playing a Gnoll Ranger, naaah*


----------



## Ashyen (Dec 11, 2008)

Anise: Sweet Whirled...

Ashyen: Awesomeness to the max.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

And this is why sometimes I don't think furries are a good source of gathering notable games.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> And this is why sometimes I don't think furries are a good source of gathering notable games.


=3 same back to you, since you are in this group, everyone has their flavor thus no one likes the same game...it doesnt exist and will never exist.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 12, 2008)

Not really. There are dedicated forums for gamers who actually suggest substantial games instead of yet another Eastern sprite-like game.

But yeah, you need to live in a country in the East to feel the "disgust". Nearly every online games are the same, at least in design and execution, that it's sickening.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 12, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Not really. There are dedicated forums for gamers who actually suggest substantial games instead of yet another Eastern sprite-like game.
> 
> But yeah, you need to live in a country in the East to feel the "disgust". Nearly every online games are the same, at least in design and execution, that it's sickening.


for the love of MOTHER FUCKING EARTH

Do you actually think that shit? again there is no such thing, everyone has their only flavor. And BTW...every fighting game takes after the first in their group. so any 2D fighting game is either a copy of SF or KoF, every 3d game copies off of Virtual Fighter. So in Theory...everything is generic, only way to make it different is to add something new that the olds didnt.

Again YOU didnt like this game, but others did, You are not the official judge on what is a good game and what is a bad one for everyone here. So get off your buff high horse, sorry it didnt fit your standards for games, but again all I did was introduce a game *I*, let me repeat myself again; I found interesting that I thought I should share with others.


----------



## Grimfang (Dec 12, 2008)

I know next to nothing about this game, but I already knew I'd give it a try once I saw the images you have. The gnolls are waaaaay tooo cute x3


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> for the love of MOTHER FUCKING EARTH
> 
> Do you actually think that shit? again there is no such thing, everyone has their only flavor. And BTW...every fighting game takes after the first in their group. so any 2D fighting game is either a copy of SF or KoF, every 3d game copies off of Virtual Fighter. So in Theory...everything is generic, only way to make it different is to add something new that the olds didnt.
> 
> Again YOU didnt like this game, but others did, You are not the official judge on what is a good game and what is a bad one for everyone here. So get off your buff high horse, sorry it didnt fit your standards for games, but again all I did was introduce a game *I*, let me repeat myself again; I found interesting that I thought I should share with others.



Just SF. 

You got the meaning generic wrong by the way.

Generic: Another anime-style sprite-based MMORPG with cute monsters and chibi-art and cookie-cutter skill trees.

Not Generic: Anime-style sprite-based MMORPG, but doesn't rely too much in its design, uses a different style of battle system, etc.

And is it wrong for someone NOT to like a game? Don't expect everyone will like it. Yes, you introduced, so I gave my response. Do not EXPECT to make a topic with a response always going positive.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> Just SF.
> 
> You got the meaning generic wrong by the way.
> 
> ...


-_- wait...what in gawds name makes you think this is an MMO, its a casual game nothing more.

and if your definition of not generic is true then your former statments is now wrong too now.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2008)

Aren't gnolls supposed to resemble hyenas instead of wolves?  This has become a concern to me because I've seen lot of games/rpgs get confused over the subject.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

lupinealchemist said:


> Aren't gnolls supposed to resemble hyenas instead of wolves?  This has become a concern to me because I've seen lot of games/rpgs get confused over the subject.


yes in truth Gnolls suppose to look near Hyenas, and the creator of this game is thinking of renaming the mobs to Kobolds since they didnt know the species name.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

I was using MMO because it's the one that came out first in my head.

And no, judging by the way I played the demo - it still feels like another typical game that relies on cutesy stuff. Desktop Defense felt more unique.

And traditionally kobolds refer to small people - not really animal people.


----------



## Verin Asper (Dec 13, 2008)

WolfoxOkamichan said:


> I was using MMO because it's the one that came out first in my head.
> 
> And no, judging by the way I played the demo - it still feels like another typical game that relies on cutesy stuff. Desktop Defense felt more unique.
> 
> And traditionally kobolds refer to small people - not really animal people.


Desktop Defense wow...then I'm sorry for you then, guess simpler games are what you looking for.

and BTW Kobolds come in different forms thats why which includes animals


----------



## Kesteh (Dec 13, 2008)

This game makes me think a more casual childish version of streets of rage. WITH TONS OF THE BASTARDS THAT WON'T STOP COMING.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Dec 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> Desktop Defense wow...then I'm sorry for you then, guess simpler games are what you looking for.
> 
> and BTW Kobolds come in different forms thats why which includes animals



FAIL. Desktop Defense may be simple, but it has that addiction factor that no so many games could get. That's what you call being simple yet awesome.

Animals yeah - but usually small critters, never big, and not necessarily anthros. But I don't care really - it's the same thing with Bahamut being a dragon even though it's not.


----------



## lupinealchemist (Dec 13, 2008)

Desume Crysis Kaiser said:


> yes in truth Gnolls suppose to look near Hyenas, and the creator of this game is thinking of renaming the mobs to Kobolds since they didnt know the species name.



Aren't kobolds supposed to resemble rats/imps?


----------

